# PCB County Pier After Couldn't Find the Last Two.....



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

After work this afternoon, I stopped by the County Pier in Panama City Beach. The water was not clean enough to sight fish so I forced myself to blind cast into about 6-7ft of water. 

It wasn't long before I got that tell tell tap as the jig dropped from being bounced off the bottom and I set up on my first Pompano. Pink Jig with a little Orange Hackle. Very next cast a Spanish Mackerel was better at getting that jig than I was at keeping it away from him. 

Tie on a Pink with Yellow Hackle. Fifth cast and I get hammered as I bounce the jig off the bottom, good fish too. Two Pompano in the box and I am starting to think this could be a limit trip. 

No less than thirty cast later, the lady beside me hooks up and I cast behind her fish and pick up a trailer. Three in the box. 

It's starting to get late and the sun will be out of sight soon. Several cast later, I get a bump right below the pier and don't set up, hoping to get the fish to return I bounce again...again....again....again.....Bump...no set...Bounce again.....again.....again......again......BUMP set up and a really nice pull. After a good fight a strong 3 pounder now anchors the box of 4. An unknown fishing brother lowers the net and my prize comes up. 

I give it all I got for the next 20 minutes before it has gotten dark, but the last two elude me. 

A Pink Jig with a slight orange or yellow hackle definatly had a leg up for some reason. I will tell you that when you are jigging for Pompano keep you jig as close to the bottom as possible. I believe that this is the most common mistake people fishing for Pompano make by bouncing thier jig way to high off the bottom. Try to imagine the jig only coming off the bottom 6 inches and you will see much better results. 

I have not cleaned the 4 yet and could take a picture later, but I don't know if that would make my quick report any better. 

We all should count as one of our blessings the fact that we live in such a place that something like this report can happen after work. 

Great Afternoon, and I sincerely hope that each that reads this has the pleasure to get out and feel the feelings I was so fortunate to experience this afternoon. 

Get outside and Get You Some.


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice job, thanks for the report!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet! I'm definitely going to try that technique. Haven't caught a pompano off the standard jig. My friend and I each caught one today off Gotchas at OIP. Surprised us both.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Bayley, the Lab in the pics, loves Fish, Fishing and being on the boat. It's often that she will try to retreave a fish we are trying to release. I went out onto the porch this morning to take the pictures of the fish from late yesterday afternoon and Bayley sat down behind the fish just as she is pictured as if she wanted to be in the picture. Cool Lab.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the report.Good job nice fish.


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice report as always Curtis


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report Curtis. Pomps haven't showed up in numbers yet here in Pensacola, and I can't wait for them to. It's been a wierd season so far. And what do you mean by "hackle?" Small amount of colored hair in with the pink hair?


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report Curtis. That's good eating right there! :thumbsup:

Love the pictures...Bayley is a pretty girl. You'll have to bring her over to the house to go swimming with Emma!


----------



## derb (Mar 26, 2011)

Great job, and very cool dog :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

What type of jig was you using?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Triple R said:


> What type of jig was you using?


 
*I was using a Connor Jig. It was an Egghead and the head was colored the color of Pepto Bismal with some Yellow Marbling. The skirt was light pink with a slight bit of Orange Feather on the back. *

*I tried to pick a few off Connor's drying rack that would give you an idea of what I was using, and these look pretty close. No two are exactly alike, but normally you can find something very close. *

*I fish with Connor's Jigs but there is hardly ever one in my tacklebox. I pick a small handfull off either a drying rack or his infamous carrying rack (sometimes that thing weighs 70lbs) and put them in my pocket then go out onto the pier or beach. If at the end of my fishing trip there is any left in my pocket that weren't used due to Spanish and Bluefish cutoffs, I give them away to whoever is fishing beside me, or netted a fish for me or someone else or whoever took the time to say something. Regardless I never come back to the car with any left in my pocket. *

*Here is the funny part, Connor counts the jigs on the rack and balances his Sales and inventory once a month, and he makes me pay for any that are not accounted for. *


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Where can I buy some Conner jigs at?


----------



## tbstimber12 (Nov 28, 2008)

*What time?*

I'm wondering what time you made it over to the pier because I'd love to shoot over there after I get off work!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Brett said:


> Where can I buy some Conner jigs at?


connor is curtis' (garbo) youngest son...they are pretty widespread around this part of the panhandle and most tackle shops carry them and they will be in a frame just like the picture shows...


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

What does he get per jig and reckon he would ship some? Unless he has some around okaloosa island; ill be there around the middle of may.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice report...Congrats on the pomps :thumbup:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

tbstimber12 said:


> I'm wondering what time you made it over to the pier because I'd love to shoot over there after I get off work!!


 
*I got there about 6:15pm or so. I love the later sunset this time of year just for that reason. *


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Can we pick them up at outcast,GB B&T, or Hot Spots? Will be home in the next week or so and want to try and get on my first pomp this summer!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

BigRed38 said:


> Can we pick them up at outcast,GB B&T, or Hot Spots? Will be home in the next week or so and want to try and get on my first pomp this summer!


All three of those tackle shops carry his jigs. Id try to find some similar to the ones in the picture that Garbo posted.. But they get picked through pretty fast :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Awesome, will definently try to pick some up. From what I have read thorughout the forum sight fishing for pompanoe is similar to that of sightfishing for largmouth cruising the banks. Only difference being using a weighted jig rather than fluke or something of that sort. Really looking forward to this new challenge!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have sight fished largemouth bass too, and love it. Pompano or more spooky than largemouth bass and they are most often constantly swimming at a quick rate, so be prepared. Whereas you might have several oppertunities at a largemouth bass more than likely you will have only one or possibly two shots at a Pompano.


----------

